
Inside the Crypto World's Biggest Scandal - based2
https://www.wired.com/story/tezos-blockchain-love-story-horror-story/
======
robertAngst
Easy lesson, do not trust alt coins.

There it the first crypto, and then there are impostors.

If you would like to gamble on alt coins, go for it. Thats gambling. (and IMO,
the expensive process of publicly validating data for non currency
applications seems overkill for a database)

Bitcoin stores value around the world and solves a few major problems, if he
stuck to bitcoin he'd be winklevoss level.

Crypto is a mania

